# Yanmar 240 Loader Hydraulic issue



## jb92563 (Jul 27, 2015)

I was using the loader on my Yanmar 240 and a had just raised the bucket and dumped the load and suddenly the bucket controls ceased working with the bucket in a raised position.

I can not raise or lower the bucket or move the wrist, not even under its own weight to lower.

I checked the hydraulic oil reservior and it may have gone below the hydraulic pumps pickup.

I added oil and still nothing is working.

Is it possible to loose hydraulic oil prime in the pump?

There is an oil filter at the controls that I will check.

I am not familiar with the Hydraulics so I am not sure where to check.

Perhaps there is something in the controls that needs cleaning.

Its odd that the failure was so sudden and complete, which leads me to believe that perhaps something is stuck in the controls, even though I am able to operate the levers without any noticeable change.

The aux hydraulic loader pump that operates off the front of the engine seems to be turning fine so its not the engine coupling.

How should I go about debugging this?


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I'm no expert but the weight of the bucket is more than enough to lower it with or without having the pump so there's got to be something clogging something somewhere I would definitely check the filter first and from there start looking into my controls keep in mind though if it's under a lot of pressure be careful taking it apart you may try disconnecting the hoses to relieve any pressure buildup that's there


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with Wil7171. I would crack a hose, on both sides if necessary, on the downward side of the cylinders and see if it lowers then. If not, your problem is probable not in the main controls.


----------

